# Pasar de Bluetooth a Radiofrecuencia



## menoskedos (Dic 6, 2008)

que necesitaria para pasar de una transmisión bluetooth a una por radiofrecuencia, lo que quiero decir es, si ¿ con un modulo RFID conectado al receptor bluetooth funcionaría ?, o necesito algun tipo de conversor ?

lo que quiero hacer es esto:
emisor bluetooth ------ receptor_bluetooth***emisor_radiofrecuencia------------------------ receptor_radiofrecuencia


Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2008)

el blue tooth transmite en frecuencia modulada. pero debe estar encriptado. por ende solo necesitarias un desencriptador.

obviamente, previamente deberias conocer cómo se encripta el blue tooth.

saludos.


----------



## herx_goth (Dic 13, 2008)

yo tambien tengo una idea parecida


quiero emitir musica atraves de blue tooth   


en concreto triero que todos los celulares o dispositivos bluet     resivan mi señal 
usando un tranmisor comun de fm


----------



## Tratante (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola,,,me he confundido un poco respecto a lo que busca "menoskedos"...

RFID se usa en la industria para identificacion, sus usos son variados y va desde control de acceso hasta alertas antirrobo en tiendas.

Por otra parte Bluetooth es una especificacion que usan algunos dispositivos para redes inalambricas que permiten transmitir Audio y Datos en la banda 2.4Ghz

En el mercado podemos encontrar muy variados dispositivos que usan Bluetooth como celulares, impresoras, laptops, auriculares, etc.

Con esto en mente, cual es tu idea?


----------



## electrodan (Dic 31, 2008)

herx_goth dijo:
			
		

> yo tambien tengo una idea parecida
> 
> 
> quiero emitir musica atraves de blue tooth
> ...


Imposible. Deberías usar una computadora con un transmisor bluetooth, y los programas correspondientes en el cel.


----------

